# Final Countdown



## bannsider1987 (Sep 29, 2013)

The final countdown has began 

5 days to go till myself and my brother make the move to Auckland. 

Hope all this fuss is worth it. 

NEW ULSTER


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Hope you like it here. What part of New Zealand ate you settling in and do you low anyone here yet?


----------



## bannsider1987 (Sep 29, 2013)

sharbuck said:


> Hope you like it here. What part of New Zealand ate you settling in and do you low anyone here yet?


Were moving to Auckland 

Yeah thank god know a few scottish and irish friends over there as well as some kiwi family friends so we have a good support network to help the move go as smoothly as possible


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Have a good trip. Post an update on how it went when you get here.


----------

